# Hello from Australia



## annavus

Hi all. I got my first Vizsla girl a few months ago and she is now 5 months old and is a joy to have in the family (apart from the many devil moments).
As I haven't met many vizsla owners over here thought I would explore this forum for some advice during Kira's devillish moments

Also, are there any Vizsla owners here from Sydney, NSW?

Look forward to learning lots of great things from the forum


----------



## LokiV

Kia ora from New Zealand!

Our Loki is 3 1/2 months. 

We're not in Aussie but will be glad to share stories with you - we probably have similar products to you etc.

Get used to not getting too many replies, at least until the other side of the world wakes up!


----------



## aliciavp

Hi! Melbourne Aus here  

Although there aren't many aussies here - this forum has saved my life!


----------



## annavus

Sorry about the very late reply, I'm not very used to using forums.

Nice to meet everyone


----------



## Taika

Hi from Perth, West Australia. You will enjoy the forum, I have learnt so much. Taika was from Tasmania, as there are no breeders at all in WA.


----------



## number10

*Re: Hello from Australia (and NZ)*

Hi everyone - I'm in Auckland and collected my beautiful baby girl, Eszti, just over a week ago (see photo). I thought I'd join the ANZAC thread too. Fell in love with Viszlas when living in Australia, and, as I have 6 months off work (thank you long service leave) based in Auckland, thought it would be a good opportunity to spend time with a pup. 

Aren't they beautiful dogs?! Eszti could 'sit' within 3 days of arriving - 'specially because she realised she would get praise and love when she did, and I'm now working on 'wait'. Sits for her dinner too. Been sleeping like an angel in her crate overnight since night 3. Drives me nuts with the biting and crazies though. 

How are you all going? Can anyone tell me how they "trained" their V out of the bitey jumpy bites?


----------



## number10

LokiV said:


> Kia ora from New Zealand!
> 
> Our Loki is 3 1/2 months.
> 
> We're not in Aussie but will be glad to share stories with you - we probably have similar products to you etc.
> 
> Get used to not getting too many replies, at least until the other side of the world wakes up!


Hi - LokiV - another NZder and new puppy-mum of 9 week old Eszti here. Just wondering if you had tried any anti-biting sprays for your pup, that have worked. I tried the sour grapes one from Animates, and I think it made her worse!


----------



## Kristend

Hi Annavus,

Kristen from Melbourne. I have Abby who is 2 years old and I think I have gotten over the worst of the puppy stage! Although she still jumps when she is excited!

Vizslas are the best - happy to share any advice I can give!


----------



## nutmeg07

hj


----------



## timowalk

About the puppy biting... probably the most effective thing is to shun her when she does that. As you get to know Vizslas better you'll understand that shunning borders on cruelty to them. Cross your arms and turn your back. And be strong, so strong!


----------



## sophvale

Hello my name is Sophie and I am from Sydney, Australia. I have a six month old boy named Henley who is a typical crazy Vizsla.


----------



## number10

sophvale said:


> Hello my name is Sophie and I am from Sydney, Australia. I have a six month old boy named Henley who is a typical crazy Vizsla.


Hi Sophie - how are you finding life with Henley?


----------



## mswhipple

Hello, Sophie!! Just wanted to welcome you and Henley to the forums!  He's a handsome boy! I am far, far away from you, In Michigan (USA).


----------



## LokiV

Sorry for the late reply. I haven't been on here for ages. I hope you've managed to get through the biting stage. We didn't have much trouble with biting or anything so didn't use any sprays. Just a few yelps when it hurt to try and teach him not to bite too hard. I think we're pretty lucky though, he's not very mouthy at all.


----------



## number10

Hi LokiV - how old is your pup now? EsZti is 19 weeks now, so SOME of the jumpy bitey stuff has reduced. Still jumps up on any new person she meets - though I can head her off most people she is chasing down if they are 30 metres away! 

Sounds as though yours is a serene and manageable pup! Have you found many Vs in Wellington?


----------



## LokiV

He's about 7 1/2 months now. Growing up so fast. I've met a few at the beach and there are a couple at the daycare that he goes to sometimes. His mother lives about 40mins away so we went for a walk with her for the first time last weekend. I think they are getting more popular here.


----------



## number10

When did Loki start teething? Eszti is nearly 5 months and no sign yet. I'm trying to prepare myself for wholesale destruction. 

The breed was becoming very popular in Australia - where I have been living, so it doesn't surprise me that they should become popular here too: especially because nz has access to such lovely open spaces. More easily than AUS even. 

Eszti met her littermate last week, which was really nice, and I still get excited when I see another vizsla!


----------



## LokiV

I think it was around 5 months but it's actually so hard to remember! So much has happened since then, but I think he might have been a bit chewier around then. We really have been so lucky with him. We never found any of his baby teeth either. My friend has a little schnauzer x terrier and she's finding hers all the time at the moment. But for me, it seemed like one day, he just suddenly had a full set of teeth!


----------



## number10

Wow - dream dog ;D


----------



## number10

Ps - who was your breeder?


----------



## Nudge23

Hi all,
Thought I'd chime in and mention that we are from Australia too and live down in Margaret River, WA. Nudge is 11 months old and was bought over from Vic...as previously mentioned, there are no breeders in WA. I doubt that is far off changing though...V babies are popping up everywhere in west Oz at the moment! A definite rise in popularity!


----------



## number10

Hi nudge23, thanks for joining in - that's a lovely spot you're in! Yes I thought the breeders were mainly out east, for now as you say. 

I can still remember the first Vizsla I ever saw - a woman I worked with in Melbourne had a photo of two on her desk. That was probably 8 years ago and I remember thinking what beautiful dogs, I'd like one of those... Now as you say they are popping up everywhere.


----------



## sophvale

number10 said:


> sophvale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my name is Sophie and I am from Sydney, Australia. I have a six month old boy named Henley who is a typical crazy Vizsla.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophie - how are you finding life with Henley?
Click to expand...

Henley is seven months old now, and is going through the rebellious teenage phase. But one look into those gorgeous Bambi eyes of his and any discretions he might have made are often forgotten. They sure do have most us wrapped around their paws don't they?


----------



## number10

Yes Sophie, I couldn't agree with you more! Though I am dreading the rebellion. One of the things I so love about Eszti, which I am sure is just being a vizsla, is that she is so in love with her humans that she really does just want to do the right thing (even if she virtually self-combusts to do it - like trying to resist jumping up on visitors), so that when she makes mischief, it really is just that: mischief. And it does make me laugh. I often wonder what she thinks about humans laughing.


----------



## aliciavp

sophvale said:


> number10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophvale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my name is Sophie and I am from Sydney, Australia. I have a six month old boy named Henley who is a typical crazy Vizsla.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophie - how are you finding life with Henley?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Henley is seven months old now, and is going through the rebellious teenage phase. But one look into those gorgeous Bambi eyes of his and any discretions he might have made are often forgotten. They sure do have most us wrapped around their paws don't they?
Click to expand...

Hey Sophie,

Laz is also 7 months and going through his teenager phase. It's driving me crazy. At home he listens, but at the park, especially if he's got something in his mouth... no chance. He also has this habit of running up to EVERYONE he sees and jumping on them. Even if they're walking on the other side of the park at 6am. It's slowly getting better... but i think time and high-value treats will be my only saving grace.


----------



## sophvale

Henley is from a breeder in Tasmania and flew up to Sydney with one of his litter mates. But I have noticed that Vizsla's are popping up everywhere where as they used to be very uncommon. And boy have I heard way to many people say that they want a Vizsla because they are so gorgeous. I always say yes they are gorgeous but they are hard work, otherwise I can see a lot more Vizsla's being put for adoption or being surrendered to pounds.


----------

